# Moonfall: Emmerich zerstört endlich wieder Welten - erster Teaser zum neuen Sci-Fi-Spektakel



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Moonfall: Emmerich zerstört endlich wieder Welten - erster Teaser zum neuen Sci-Fi-Spektakel* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Moonfall: Emmerich zerstört endlich wieder Welten - erster Teaser zum neuen Sci-Fi-Spektakel*


----------



## Zuriko (8. September 2021)

Emmerich hat schon alles zerstört. Orte, Städte, Staaten, Länder und selbst die ganze Welt. Ich denke er kann sich nur noch steigern wenn er mal einen Film produziert wo das Universum implodiert oder so, LOL.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

Was für ein Schwachsinn!
In Wirklichkeit entfernt sich sogar der Mond Jahr für Jahr ein Stück von der Erde.
Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass es dafür irgendeine plausible Erklärung im Film gibt.
Wieder jede Menge Effekthaschereien... das kann Emmerich ganz gut. 
Aber sonst braucht man wohl nicht viel erwarten.


----------



## HorstDetlfefHolzkopf (8. September 2021)

Videoplayer des Grauens. Auf Android ist der fette Play Button über den ganzen Bildschirm im Vordergrund während der Wiedergabe zu sehen. Am PC Qualität unterirdisch und es Buffert ohne Ende. Ein Youtube Link wäre nett.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

HorstDetlfefHolzkopf schrieb:


> Ein Youtube Link wäre nett.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XwVDOqdOXRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich gucke mir die Videos auch nur auf YT an.


----------



## Elthy (8. September 2021)

Hm, der dürfte vom Realismusgrad irgendwo zwischen Armageddon und The Core landen. Aber die Effekte werden bestimmt geil!


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

Elthy schrieb:


> Hm, der dürfte vom Realismusgrad irgendwo zwischen Armageddon und The Core landen.


Noch unrealistischer. Weil der Mond stürzt nicht auf die Erde. Niemals.
Dafür müßte die Erde eine viel größere Gravitation haben.
Und wie ich schon schrieb: der Mond entfernt sich in Wirklichkeit sogar von der Erde.


----------



## onkel-foehn (8. September 2021)

Yeah, immer her damit !!
In Stargate von 1994 fand ich die Story gar nicht mal so schlecht und bin begeisternd aus dem Lichtspielhaus ...  

MfG Föhn.


RyzA schrieb:


> Noch unrealistischer. Weil der Mond stürzt nicht auf die Erde. Niemals.


Jetzt warte doch mal SEINE (Emmerich´s) "Erklärung" dazu ab ...   

MfG Föhn.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Jetzt warte doch mal SEINE (Emmerich´s) "Erklärung" dazu ab ...
> 
> MfG Föhn.


Einzige für mich mögliche Erklärung wäre, dass ein anderer großer Himmelskörper den Mond rammt. Das er dadurch in eine andere Bahn gelenkt wird oder so.
Aber mal abwarten!


----------



## Kelemvor (8. September 2021)

Na, weil in Zukunft jeder Depp auf dem Mond spazieren gehen will und Müll dort ablässt,  kommt er aus der Umlaufbahn immer näher an die Erde. Fehlgeleitete Satelliten/ Meteoriten Abwehr etcpp. Der Möglichketen gibts viele die Menschengemacht sein werden.

Also: lasst den Mond in Ruhe, dann passiert auch nix.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Na, weil in zukunft jedeer Depp auf dem Mond spazieren gehen will und Müll dort ablässt  kommt er aus der Umlaufbahn immer näher an die Erde.


Ja logisch. Der wird dadurch immer schwerer: ergo ----- > mehr Gravitation. Das müssen allerdings schon gewaltige Müllberge sein.


----------



## Kelemvor (8. September 2021)

Für die Müllberge dürfte die Menscheit jetzt schon in allen Galaxien berüchtigt sein.


----------



## Elthy (8. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Noch unrealistischer. Weil der Mond stürzt nicht auf die Erde. Niemals.
> Dafür müßte die Erde eine viel größere Gravitation haben.


Puh, den Mond auf die Erde stürzen zu lassen ist vlt. noch irgendwie theoretisch möglich indem man ein kleines Schwarzes Loch vorbeifliegen lässt oder so, den Erdkern abzubremsen und mit nur ein paar Atombomben wieder zu starten ist noch irrer.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn!
> In Wirklichkeit entfernt sich sogar der Mond Jahr für Jahr ein Stück von der Erde.
> Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass es dafür irgendeine plausible Erklärung im Film gibt.


Wer weiß, vielleicht haben die Goa'uld wieder eine fiese Waffe gebaut ... .



RyzA schrieb:


> Wieder jede Menge Effekthaschereien... das kann Emmerich ganz gut.
> Aber sonst braucht man wohl nicht viel erwarten.


Genau das will ich sehen im Kino.  

Wer die Produktivitätssteigerung an Maschine zwei von Alfred Heckmeck sehen will, soll sich den alten Augenzeugen reinziehen.


----------



## Govego (8. September 2021)

Wovon handelt eigentlich der Film genau? Von der Lösung des "Mond fällt auf die Erde" Problems oder die Flucht von der Erde mittels Raumschiffen. Bis man das Raumschiff erreicht, erlebt man die Auswirkungen des Desasters etc. Das zweite Szenario macht im Übrigen mehr Sinn.
Nichts desto trotz liebe ich Katastrophenfilme!


----------



## chill_eule (8. September 2021)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom ersten Teaser-Trailer?


So ein shice


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> In Wirklichkeit entfernt sich sogar der Mond Jahr für Jahr ein Stück von der Erde.


Richtig, aber es kann ja sein, dass ein unbekannter Planet oder sonst eine Masse dicht am Erde Mond System vorbei fliegt und den Mond aus der Bahn wirft. Die Erde hat ja deutlich mehr Masse, ihr machte der Schupser nichts aus


----------



## Wake (8. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Noch unrealistischer. Weil der Mond stürzt nicht auf die Erde. Niemals.
> Dafür müßte die Erde eine viel größere Gravitation haben.
> Und wie ich schon schrieb: der Mond entfernt sich in Wirklichkeit sogar von der Erde.


Der Trailer allein verdeutlicht es nur wenig, aber man sieht ja immerhin diese lebendige Masse einen Astronauten killen.

Die Beschreibung auf YT gibt mehr Aufschluss:
"*In Moonfall, a mysterious force knocks the Moon from its orbit around Earth and sends it hurtling on a collision course with life as we know it. *With mere weeks before impact and the world on the brink of annihilation, NASA executive and former astronaut Jo Fowler (Academy Award® winner Halle Berry) is convinced she has the key to saving us all – but only one astronaut from her past, Brian Harper (Patrick Wilson, “Midway”) and a conspiracy theorist K.C. Houseman (John Bradley, “Game of Thrones”) believes her.* These unlikely heroes will mount an impossible last-ditch mission into space, leaving behind everyone they love, only to find out that our Moon is not what we think it is.*"

Insofern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acgira (8. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja logisch. Der wird dadurch immer schwerer: ergo ----- > mehr Gravitation. Das müssen allerdings schon gewaltige Müllberge sein.


Unsinn...

Auf dem Mond und auf der Erde sind soviele "Gesteinsbroken und anderes  Zeug in den verganngen Milliarden von Jahren eingeschlagen" und dadurch hat sich die Masse der Erde und des Mondes sicher mehr erhöht, als durch den gesamten Müll den die Menschheitsgeschichte bisher ezeugt hat, selbst wenn man denn den Gesamtmüll aus 150.000 Jahren Meschheitsschaffen also in einen einzigen Moment auf den Mont teleportieren würde, dürfte dass kaum eine nennenswerte Auswirkung haben.

Außerdem dürfte ein mehr an Masse nicht dazu führen, dass sich der Mond wieder an die Erde annähert, er würde sich trotzdem entfernen.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

Wake schrieb:


> Der Trailer allein verdeutlicht es nur wenig, aber man sieht ja immerhin diese lebendige Masse einen Astronauten killen.
> 
> Die Beschreibung auf YT gibt mehr Aufschluss:
> "*In Moonfall, a mysterious force knocks the Moon from its orbit around Earth and sends it hurtling on a collision course with life as we know it. *With mere weeks before impact and the world on the brink of annihilation, NASA executive and former astronaut Jo Fowler (Academy Award® winner Halle Berry) is convinced she has the key to saving us all – but only one astronaut from her past, Brian Harper (Patrick Wilson, “Midway”) and a conspiracy theorist K.C. Houseman (John Bradley, “Game of Thrones”) believes her.* These unlikely heroes will mount an impossible last-ditch mission into space, leaving behind everyone they love, only to find out that our Moon is not what we think it is.*"


Aha. Also Aliens mal wieder.



Acgira schrieb:


> Unsinn...
> 
> Auf dem Mond und auf der Erde sind soviele "Gesteinsbroken und anderes  Zeug in den verganngen Milliarden von Jahren eingeschlagen" und dadurch hat sich die Masse der Erde und des Mondes sicher mehr erhöht, als durch den gesamten Müll den die Menschheitsgeschichte bisher ezeugt hat, selbst wenn man denn den Gesamtmüll aus 150.000 Jahren Meschheitsschaffen also in einen einzigen Moment auf den Mont teleportieren würde, dürfte dass kaum eine nennenswerte Auswirkung haben.
> 
> Außerdem dürfte ein mehr an Masse nicht dazu führen, dass sich der Mond wieder an die Erde annähert, er würde sich trotzdem entfernen.


Das ich das nicht ernst gemeint hatte sollte man eigentlich erkennen, oder?


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2021)

Emmerich sollte lieber Independence Day 3 machen. Ich will wissen, wie das ausgeht.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Emmerich sollte lieber Independence Day 3 machen. Ich will wissen, wie das ausgeht.


Bitte nicht. Der zweite Teil war nur noch Murks.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bitte nicht. Der zweite Teil war nur noch Murks.


Ändert nichts daran, dass der dritte Teil fehlt.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran, dass der dritte Teil fehlt.


Der wird auch nicht mehr kommen.


----------



## Blowfeld (8. September 2021)

Halle Berry und Roland Emmerich... nein danke


----------



## Mahoy (8. September 2021)

Das bereits der Trailer einen Hochglanz-Hirnfurz erahnen lässt und der letzte Kinofilm Emmerichs, der nicht schlecht und/oder peinlich war, schon weit über 20 Jahre her ist, gehe ich hier mit - diplomatisch ausgedrückt - eher gedämpfter Erwartung heran.


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das bereits der Trailer einen Hochglanz-Hirnfurz erahnen lässt und der letzte Kinofilm Emmerichs, der nicht schlecht und/oder peinlich war, schon weit über 20 Jahre her ist, gehe ich hier mit - diplomatisch ausgedrückt - eher gedämpfter Erwartung heran.


Also so übel war _Der Patriot_ jetzt aber auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (8. September 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also so übel war _Der Patriot_ jetzt aber auch wieder nicht.


Da hat ja auch Rodat ("Saving Private Ryan") das Drehbuch geschrieben und Emmerich musste nur als Regisseur aufpassen, dass Mel Gibson sich nicht mal wieder zu sehr mit seiner Rolle identifiziert.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

Den Godzilla Film von Emmerich fand ich auch noch  ganz cool.
Eigentlich finde ich, im Gegensatz zu den meisten Fans, das er da das beste Design hat.
Nicht so klobig. 

*Edit:* Den "Stargate" Film sollte man auch nicht vergessen. Mit Kurt Russel.


----------



## XXTREME (8. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Noch unrealistischer. Weil der Mond stürzt nicht auf die Erde. Niemals.
> Dafür müßte die Erde eine viel größere Gravitation haben.
> Und wie ich schon schrieb: der Mond entfernt sich in Wirklichkeit sogar von der Erde.


Meine Fresse ey, is´n Film der unterhalten soll und keine langweilige realtätsnahe Doku.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Meine Fresse ey, is´n Film der unterhalten soll und keine langweilige realtätsnahe Doku.


Sonst stört mich das ja auch nicht nur in diesem Fall finde ich es eben sehr weit hergeholt.

Ich mag auch sonst Emmerich Filme. Habe quasi alle gesehen.


----------



## FetterKasten (8. September 2021)

Wenn ich weiß, dass der Mond auf die Erde fällt, was brauch ich da den Film noch anschauen? 
Ende sollte damit klar sein. 
Außer der Protagonist hat nur geträumt


----------



## KnaTTerMaxe (9. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Noch unrealistischer. Weil der Mond stürzt nicht auf die Erde. Niemals.
> Dafür müßte die Erde eine viel größere Gravitation haben.
> Und wie ich schon schrieb: der Mond entfernt sich in Wirklichkeit sogar von der Erde.


... nee echt jetzt 
Du bist ja ein ganz Schlauer - sei mein Held, endlich hat mir jemand die Augen geöffnet
Aber ok, hast das wohl gerade im Astronomie-Unterricht gehabt und schön aufgepasst.
Dafür erkennst du aber nicht das das ganze Katastrophenfilm-Gedöns nicht so ernst gemeint ist sonst 
brauchtest du es anderen nicht erzählen das man eigentlich erkennen müsste das du es nicht ernst gemeint hast
was mich wiederum hat glauben lassen das du ein ganz Schlauer ...
Ach nein - da waren wir ja schon


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

@KnaTTerMaxe : Astronomie-Unterricht hatte ich noch nie. Das ist Allgemeinbildung.  

Und danke für die Komplimente... jetzt fühle ich mich noch toller.


----------



## KnaTTerMaxe (9. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @KnaTTerMaxe : Astronomie-Unterricht hatte ich noch nie. Das ist Allgemeinbildung.
> 
> Und danke für die Komplimente... jetzt fühle ich mich noch toller.


... darauf


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der wird auch nicht mehr kommen.


Ich weiß, deswegen bin ich auch genervt. Man hätte Will Smith wieder zurück holen sollen und dann läuft das.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß, deswegen bin ich auch genervt. Man hätte Will Smith wieder zurück holen sollen und dann läuft das.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OfPWpEKhgfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (9. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ich mag ja auch die Folgeszene, wo er das Viech im Fallschirm durch die Wüste zerrt und dabei schimpft wie ein Rohrspatz.


----------



## chill_eule (9. September 2021)

Kann man Will Smith etwa nicht mögen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBe0VCso0qs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich mag ja auch die Folgeszene, wo er das Viech im Fallschirm durch die Wüste zerrt und dabei schimpft wie ein Rohrspatz.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LrQAeeqRwjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

